# Happy Birthday DeathTouch



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday !


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy bday DT - have fun building props today


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you much!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Have a very happy birthday!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Have a great birthday DT!!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, you annoying haunter!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hope you have a great one DT!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Mark! What are you building today? C'mon, you can tell us. Hope it's made of cheese!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, DT!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you everyone for the bday wishes.

Doc I am building a groundbreak that I got from the Unborn movie. It is freaky twist old dude.

This is what it looked the last time I was messing with it. It is just the frame of course.










I also have been making the head of another groundbreaker. He looks like this. This isn't the one that will go on the Unborn prop.










Thanks everyone for the good wishes.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

have an awesome day


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Sure you haven't been sniffin' too many of those burnt PVC fumes?

Hpapy Bittrhdday!!:zombie:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Good to see you got to do what you wanted on your birthday! So far your head is looking good  Have a great day!!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy birthday DT!!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday DT


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Hope it's (or was) a good one!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy belated HauntForum Birthday Mark. 
I know you took yesterday off...how was it?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn DT I'm so sorry I'm late, Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday !! Hope is was the best one yet.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Happy belated HauntForum Birthday Mark.
> I know you took yesterday off...how was it?


It was good. And I lived long enough for next year.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> ...I also have been making the head of another groundbreaker. He looks like this. This isn't the one that will go on the Unborn prop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always good to get (a) head on your b-day.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Always good to get (a) head on your b-day.


Oh thats just not right. At least you didn't post my face on the skull.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy belated birthday DT.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday DT!! I hope you enjoyed a great day...and it sounds like you did!!    *


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Haunti and PG!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday DT !

I have been 'out' for a few days and catching up.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

happy happy belated, DT!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Have a really big happy birthday DT!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You guys are just too good to me. I don't owe anyone any money do I? LOL Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I got a saw for my birthday. Now its crypt time. Well I hope.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey I heard DT was giving away money!
Oh! Uh...
Happy Birthday man!
.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy belated B-Day DT!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

djchrisb said:


> Happy belated B-Day DT!


Thanks...I think.. Please don't hit me. LOL


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

OK everyone line up for nookies - Happy Birthday DT!


----------

